# Wo muss die Pumpe stehen?



## Bigflut (7. April 2008)

Hab gelesen das die Pumpe der unterste Punkt im Kreislauf sein muss. Wieso? Kann ich sie nicht wo anders auch hinstellen im Geäuse weil bei mir am boden kein platz mehr ist.Gibts da wichtige gründe warum sie der unterste Punkt sein muss?


Mfg

Flo


----------



## Goliath110 (7. April 2008)

Sie muß nicht zwingend am tiefsten Punkt stehen. Aber es macht Sinn da Luft nach oben steigt und Pumpen viel Lärm machen wenn Luft drin ist. Es ist einfacher die Luft aus dem System zu kriegen wenn die Pumpe ganz unten steht


----------



## Snake74147 (7. April 2008)

Goliath110 am 07.04.2008 06:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie muß nicht zwingend am tiefsten Punkt stehen. Aber es macht Sinn da Luft nach oben steigt und Pumpen viel Lärm machen wenn Luft drin ist. Es ist einfacher die Luft aus dem System zu kriegen wenn die Pumpe ganz unten steht



Oder vernünftig ausgedrückt:
Zum Entlüften der Pumpe sollte sie ganz unten bzw. am tiefsten möglichen Punkt im System platziert werden.
Nach dem Entlüfter ist es egal - eine Entkopplung ist aber trotzdem sinnvoll.


----------



## olstyle (7. April 2008)

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur dass die Pumpe unterhalb des AGBs sitzt, da sie kein Wasser ansaugen kann.
Luftblasen lassen sich mit ein bisschen kippen usw. problemlos beheben.


----------



## Atropa (7. April 2008)

Goliath110 am 07.04.2008 06:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfacher die Luft aus dem System zu kriegen wenn die Pumpe ganz unten steht



Öhm, das ist doch gerade andersrum, zum entlüften sollte die Pumpe bzw. der Ausgleichbehälter am höchsten Punkt stehen, dass sich die Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter sammeln kann. So wie du es beschreibst, sammelt sich die Luft am obersten Punkt im System und bleibt gerne mal in Ecken vom Radi hängen. 
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, ich konnte die Pumpe bauartbedingt auch nur auf dem Boden bzw. dem tiefsten Punkt montieren und da geht das entlüften ewig bzw. zu 100% bekomme ich da den Kreislauf nie luftleer.
Ist bei Autos ja nicht anders, da ist der Ausgleichsbehälter auch immer an der höchsten Stelle des Kühlkreislaufs.


----------



## Snake74147 (7. April 2008)

Atropa am 07.04.2008 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Goliath110 am 07.04.2008 06:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Aussage von ihm ist schon richtig - die Pumpe kann man trotzdem entlüften - das mit dem AB stimmt natürlich - war aber nicht gefragt.

Jedenfalls hat das immer mit der Eheim1046 geklappt und mit der neuen leiseren und wie ich finde auch besseren Laiing DC 12V Ultra noch besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2008)

Atropa am 07.04.2008 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Goliath110 am 07.04.2008 06:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der ausgleichsbehälter, nicht die pume 

letztere kann stehen, wo sie will - wichtig ist nur, dass es vom ausgleichsbehälter bis zur pumpe nur bergab geht.
bei technischen anwendungen wird die pumpe ganz gerne ganz unten platziert, weil dann die gefahr am geringsten ist, dass sie trockenfällt und dadurch die kühlung zusammenbricht und die pumpe schaden nimmt.
aber pumpen im pc-bereich sind ohnehin so schwach, dass sie bei einem halb vollen kreislauf (=pumpe muss eine wassersäule nach oben pumpen, dann plätscherts aber durch luftgefüllte schläuche wieder nach unten, ohne druck aufzubauen) nur schwerlich was bewegt, außerdem ist der meist oben liegende radiator dann fast leer und die wärme kann kaum noch aus dem kreislauf abgegeben werden. im gegenzug sind die pumpen i.d.r. so robust, dass sie auch ein paar minuten leerlauf (den man sofort hört) überstehen.
also: position der pumpe in einer wakü ist egal.

oben liegender agb hilft beim entlüften übrigens auch nur dann, wenn es zum agb nach oben geht.
gehts rauf und runter kann sich die luft genauso in jedem "hoch" sammeln.


----------

